# What do your SENSES like about Halloween?



## pumpkinshellz (Sep 24, 2008)

Everyone here loves Halloween....okay perhaps we all go a little further than that...OH ALRIGHT....A LOT further than that.  Halloween is a sensory experience for me. I have composed a list of what my triggers are:


*Smelling mixed candy* - is like looking into my pillowcase loot bag when I was 8 looking for the best candy of the night.

*Feeling warm fall wind* - in SoCal we get warm Santa Ana's in the fall. It signals that fall and Halloween are coming. I absolutely love them despite the mess.

*Smelling plywood, paint and latex* - Of course this evokes memories of our haunts. Both the scaring and the building of the maze and props. I think our crew had just as much fun hiding behind corners to scare our fellow haunters returning from outside with a drill or prop. 

*Smelling and seeing fog* - With the exception of the year I accidentally bought scented fog juice  I love the smell of non-perfumed smog. This reminds me of the joy of hiding in the dark waiting for the next victi...er um...guests in our haunt.

*Hearing air compressors refill and the popping/triggering of pneumatic monsters and air blasts* is truly beautiful and emotional...mwa ha ha ha.

*Seeing the need for self-preservation.* Watching countless males ditch their buds and girlfriends - because they hate evil clowns on tricycles with horns.

*And last but not least TOUCH*. Because we had to constantly go back in to retrieve people's dropped cell phones, cameras, candy bags, and those left-behind girldfriends who hunkered down in a corner and wouldn't come out without an escort! LOL

What are your SENSORY triggers?


----------

